# Layout and Benchwork created...now what?



## AllenB (Oct 21, 2009)

The layout is designed and the benchwork has been built. I'm stuck on where to go from here? I sort of know the elevation changes I'll need (subtle). I'm sure I'm using insulation foam (name escapes me) for this and then I'll use plaster of Paris to build up parts of that for the rock outcrops (not many). 

But I need some tips so I don't make any mistakes along the way.
Thanks!!!!

Allen


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

now you get to start laying out the track to see how your idea works you can paint it so not to have the "infinite pink dessert".

as far as elevation i shaped everything out of foam, coated with joint compound. plaster of paris i only used for rock faces


----------



## AllenB (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm wondering if I should lay the foam down on the entire bench. That way I could scoop out small dips in the terrain. Then build UPwards from the base foam. Any thoughts on that theory?

Also on the foam, I can only find it in 2 inch thickness. I thought I saw some guys using 4 inch thick stuff. And it only comes in 4x8 foot sheets. That's from Home Depot and Lowes anyways. You'd think they'd make it cut for between studs.



tankist said:


> now you get to start laying out the track to see how your idea works you can paint it so not to have the "infinite pink dessert".
> 
> as far as elevation i shaped everything out of foam, coated with joint compound. plaster of paris i only used for rock faces


----------



## A2Mich (Oct 25, 2009)

AllenB said:


> Also on the foam, I can only find it in 2 inch thickness. I thought I saw some guys using 4 inch thick stuff. And it only comes in 4x8 foot sheets. That's from Home Depot and Lowes anyways. You'd think they'd make it cut for between studs.


Many times the structural styrofoam is used in one of two ways...either hung over exterior sheathing of homes (beneath siding, of course) or INSTEAD OF sheathing. As for using it in modelling......others can help with that, but thought I could at least help you with why the sheets are full sized instead of pre-cut for 12" or 16" OC construction.


----------

